# Interior control panel



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi the control panel on my Elegance i700 is showing the 12v off message, but doesn't allow me to see anything else. Whatever button I press the same message is displayed as if it's 'frozen'
Anyone any ideas?
Cheers 
DW


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Pardon me for asking the obvious to clear the deck... Is the 12v switched off?
Is it the same on hook-up?
The concept of a blown fuse then comes to mind.


Alan


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

It's on hook up to the mains. The 12v does appeAr to be switched off.
Regards
David


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Control panels require the 12v system to be active

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

maybe he is asking how to switch it on.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

dw1 said:


> Hi the control panel on my Elegance i700 is showing the 12v off message, but doesn't allow me to see anything else. Whatever button I press the same message is displayed as if it's 'frozen'
> Anyone any ideas?
> Cheers
> DW


Hi DW1.

Thought I'd address you direct rather than talking about you.... 

I used to own an Aviano and that needed the 12v to be switched on using a black switch on the electric panel under the passenger's seat (isolator?) and then switching on another black switch on the large industrial panel near the door. When both were on, the dials and switches on that panel came to life.


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry for delay in replying- broadband problems due to the house move. A few hours after turning off, it turned back on and became active again. Since then it's happened a few times. The 12 V off message comes up, the panel becomes inactive, then perhaps a few minutes later the message changes to the conventional time and date, and the panel becomes active once more.
Thanks for any help and suggestions cheers
David


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

It's as if something is switching the 12v off and on!! Really annoying !!!


----------

